# Argot italien pour dire « flic » ? (sciarpone ?)



## sellig

Bonjour,

Je cherche une piste pour comprendre le mot « charponne » employé en français pour désigner, très probablement, un flic (policier).
Une hypothèse qui m'a été suggérée serait d'imaginer une francisation du mot italien « sciarpone » (grande écharpe, pèlerine?, dont la prononciation est proche du mot relevé en français) ;
question : ce mot désigne-t-il en italien (dans les années 1970) un policier, ou quelque chose d'apparenté aux forces de l'ordre (peut-être par métonymie) ?

Merci.


----------



## Anaiss

Bonjour,
"sbirro", "carramba" sont des mots très familiers pour indiquer un  policier.
Malheureusement "sciarpone" veut dire simplement "sciarpone"(grande  écharpe) dans mon expérience, et je ne trouve pas de connexions pour des  métonymies...
On pourrait quand même poser ta question sur le forum Solo Italiano.

EDIT: idée, Pourquoi pas "scarpone"? /skar'pone/ : "rangers", chaussures? 
On l'utilise pour "gli Alpini", toutefois.


----------



## sellig

Anaiss said:


> EDIT: idée, Pourquoi pas "scarpone"? /skar'pone/ : "rangers", chaussures?


Parce que cela ne m'avait pas été suggéré (et que je connais pas l'italien) 
Scarpone, en italien, désigne les grosses chaussures des militaires/forces de l'ordre ? nos fameuses « chaussettes à clous » ? L'idée est intéressante. Est-ce que la métonymie se fait (association évidente avec les forces de l'ordre) ? En français, c'est probablement possible.

Je précise qu'il n'est pas du tout assuré que le mot lu « charponne » (en espérant qu'il n'y ait pas de coquille) soit lié à l'italien. Celui qui l'emploie porte un sobriquet de type italien, mais hors cela, le contexte ne donne pas d'informations particulières. Mais s'il est possible de faire des rapprochements...

Merci Anaiss.


----------



## enrietta

Anaiss said:


> Bonjour,
> "sbirro", "carramba" sont des mots très familiers pour indiquer un  policier.



Anche "piedi piatti".


----------



## Anaiss

sellig said:


> Parce que cela ne m'avait pas été suggéré (et que je connais pas l'italien)
> Scarpone, en italien, désigne les grosses chaussures des militaires/forces de l'ordre ? En effet il s'agit plutôt d'un terme assez général, qu'indique des chaussures hautes et très robustes (pour des excursions). On ajoute des particuliers pour indiquer la fonction spécifique. Ici il y a quelques photos. nos fameuses « chaussettes à clous » ? L'idée est intéressante.
> Est-ce que la métonymie se fait (association évidente avec les forces de l'ordre) ? La métonymie (malheureusement!)  n'est liée qu'aux Alpins,(qui en effet utilisaient les "scarponi" pour leurs excursions incroyables) et il s'agit d'un sobriquet sympathique. Au moins d'après _Treccani._
> En français, c'est probablement possible.


En tous cas je pense que, si ce mot est effectivement lié à l'italien, l'utilisation que le personnage fait de ce dernier est très personnelle, et pas liée à des "conventions" générales italiennes.

J'espère d'avoir bien exprimé ce que je voulais dire  et d'avoir été utile.


----------



## sellig

Affaire à suire, merci.


----------



## Blechi

*puffi neri* (Les Schtroumpfs noirs) = carabinieri
_*puffi blu*_ (Les Schtroumpfs bleus) = poliziotti
à cause de la couleur des uniformes

La _pula_ = La police

_Charponne_ ne fait penser à rien du tout.


----------



## Anaiss

Blechi said:


> *puffi neri* (Les Schtroumpfs noirs) = carabinieri
> _*puffi blu*_ (Les Schtroumpfs bleus) = poliziotti
> à cause de la couleur des uniformes  sul serio? mai sentiti dalle mie parti..ce ne sarebbero centinaia di modi di dire locali immagino..
> 
> _Charponne_ ne fait penser à rien du tout.


----------



## Blechi

Puffi neri e puffi blu è una espressione che ho imparato parlando con italiani di non so dove che usano il CB (barachino) per comunicare senza telefono. Conosci? E i camionisti spesso hanno il barachino nel camion. Se tu fai caso, dietro alcuni camion c'è scritto "CB ..." quello che è scritto dopo CB è il nick che essi usano in radio.
Quando vedono la polizia avvisano gli altri in ascolto e dicono "Puffi blu al km n dell'autostrada ..." oppure se vedono li carabinieri, dicono che ci sono i puffi neri.


----------



## gatogab

enrietta said:


> Anche "piedi piatti".


Che è vicino a _'scarpone'._


----------

